# Pipe Smoking Attire



## cactusboy33 (Sep 25, 2009)

Now I know a few of you on here, like me, are outdoors smokers. Either because, like me, smoking in the house is a no-no or because you like to smoke outside (I do but don't have a choice in that).

So I was wondering what does your smoking clothing consist of. I have a designated smoking jacket, in reality its just a very old hoody with decent size pockets for all the smoking equipment.

Does anyone else have a favoured smoking jacket or similar? And how do you deal with the cold?

Hip flask/hot drink and the hoody for me but wanted to know what everyone else does.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

When I smoked outdoors daily I did the exact same thing - an old zip-front hooded sweatshirt that is super comfy, and thick wool socks as "slippers." When it got below 45 or so I'd add a layer underneath, below 35 I'd add a thick down vest on the outside and boots.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I usually wear a Carhartt hoody myself. I've also got a smoking jacket that was passed down to me. It's not one of those silken sleazy ones though. It's a Pendleton wool blazer in a black and red plaid.


----------



## pdx (Jan 11, 2010)

Ha! That,s funny I have been tossing this idea around for some time now also.
Perfect outdoor smoking attire.
I to have to smoke outside. 
So I have been looking for a jacket that is wool, has front flap pockets...for pipe and ect...and a hood would be nice at times. 
I guess that describes the exact jacket my Grandpa uses as he strolls through the park walking his dog. That jacket seems to be perfect for him. _I believe it's an age old Norm Thompson _jacket.
If i find something I'll be sure to post.


----------



## Rascal (Jan 29, 2010)

I guess my first attempt at a reply got eaten by the interwebs.

I rarely smoke outside in the cold unless I have a fire pit going and then usually my thermal shirt is enough.


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

I smoke in my office at home or my mancave in the basement, so it's anything that I happen to be wearing when the mood to fire up a bowl suits me.

I do however on occasion envision myself wearing a black silk smoking jacket while surrounded by beautiful scanitily clad ladies eager and willing to cater to my every whim or need. 
( Does that count? ) LOL

Then reality slaps me when my wife shows up in her loose fitting flannel pajamas and bunny ear slippers... Bam.. That's what I got..

I guess it could be worse.

Vin


----------



## Rascal (Jan 29, 2010)

PinkFloydFan said:


> I smoke in my office at home or my mancave in the basement, so it's anything that I happen to be wearing when the mood to fire up a bowl suits me.
> 
> I do however on occasion envision myself wearing a black silk smoking jacket while surrounded by beautiful scanitily clad ladies eager and willing to cater to my every whim or need.
> ( Does that count? ) LOL
> ...


After 19 years I have realized that if I were surrounded by scantily clad women I would be comparing them to my wife and they would never measure up. I will take the flannel PJs and bunny slippers every time.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Having clothes on is my only requirement for smoking


----------



## cactusboy33 (Sep 25, 2009)

Seems that my hoody wasnt as 'cheap' as i thought. I'm also super jealous of you lucky mancave smokers, what I wouldn't give to have a pipe in a nice warm chair. But such is life.

Also any tips for my fellow outdoorsmen about keeping hands warm? Its more major annoyance about outdoors pipemanship. I was going to try gloves but the only ones I have are cotton and cotton+matches+wind+stupid pipe smoker is bound to equal fire.

As for the scantily clad dream women, as long as they bring a bottle I'm down :wink:

Any more pipe-clothing related questions? I can't think of any more but maybe some of you other guys wanted to ask, so feel free to use this thread and save clogging the forum with a new one. I'm generous like that.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm among the fortunate few in that my dear, sweet wife (also a flannel fan but no bunny slippers) allows me to indulge my pipe addictions indoors. She grew up with her Dad being a Piper (Half & Half only) and actually likes the aroma of many of the tobaccos I smoke. 

When I wake up and am in pre-coffee stage, I have one eye half open and the other closed. So, whatever I grab from the chest of drawers and/or closet is my smoking attire.


----------



## Rascal (Jan 29, 2010)

DSturg369 said:


> I'm among the fortunate few in that my dear, sweet wife (also a flannel fan but no bunny slippers) allows me to indulge my pipe addictions indoors. She grew up with her Dad being a Piper (Half & Half only) and actually likes the aroma of many of the tobaccos I smoke.
> 
> When I wake up and am in pre-coffee stage, I have one eye half open and the other closed. So, whatever I grab from the chest of drawers and/or closet is my smoking attire.


I have figured out that she is now part of my hobby at times. I let her order tobacco for me and let her pick things out she wants to second-hand smoke. When I am alone I smoke most of what I want in the house and when I am with her I share the experience. I am always experimenting with getting the most flavor for me and a good room note for her.


----------



## mclayton (Dec 21, 2008)

When I go outside, I use either an old windbreaker or hoody...but considering I now live in Florida, the necessity for those two are...well...rare (although I need them on a day like today!).

During the winter at home on breaks, I use an old leather jacket (nothing can replace that smell, not even a strong English!), a hoody, and some extra socks.


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Rascal said:


> After 19 years I have realized that if I were surrounded by scantily clad women I would be comparing them to my wife and they would never measure up. I will take the flannel PJs and bunny slippers every time.


Yes Sir,
I am married 20+ years myself.
I'll stick with the flannels and Bunny slippers for the long haul.

But, The scantily clad women _could_ hang out in my basement mancave .. if they had my wifes permission. LOL. 
She might agree , if they were willing to do the laundry.

Vin


----------



## Rascal (Jan 29, 2010)

PinkFloydFan said:


> Yes Sir,
> I am married 20+ years myself.
> I'll stick with the flannels and Bunny slippers for the long haul.
> 
> ...


They could come hang out here if they do laundry. I do it about 65 percent of the time and I hate it. The wife would want weekend breakfast cooked. That would sell her on it immediately.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Up until about 7 months ago i could smoke in my birthday suit. Then the stepson moved in and ruined it.


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

I always wear the same black hoodie when I'm smoking in the garage or on the porch. As much as I like pipe smoking I don't like the stale smoke smell so I try to keep it confined to one piece of clothing when possible. And a hoodie gets you through about 90% of the year out here.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm noticing a lot of hoodies in the mix. Ya'll must have one hellofa flame on those lighters. :flame:


----------



## Arctic Fire (Jan 17, 2010)

If i wanted to smoke outside id have to break out the ice fishing gear..


----------



## Twiggz (Feb 15, 2009)

Well I guess my black leather jacket has been dubbed the pipe jacket This winter. The GF just confirmed it today. I grabbed my thinner destressed brown leather jacket before heading out the door for work this morning. 

The GF commented "I like that jacket better then your black one... it fits your personality better. The black one looks like something an old man would wear.

me: "Like an old man that would smke a pipe after dinner?"

GF: "Oh.. yea actually" 

Guess I'm just one step closer to becoming an old man. haha


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug (Apr 21, 2009)

I agree with Slyder, smoke naked, unless it's cold outside.


----------



## Mister Entertainer (Oct 7, 2009)

Assless chaps and a vest... ok not really, I'll smoke in whatever have on when I feel like lighting up.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Mister Entertainer said:


> Assless chaps and a vest...


Aren't all chaps assless?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> Aren't all chaps assless?


No, some chaps have asses in them. Particularly if they've been drinking...


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

MarkC said:


> No, some chaps have asses in them. Particularly if they've been drinking...


LOL!


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't dress up for smoking, whatever I'm wearing normally is good enough.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Why would you smoke a tire in a pipe?


----------



## Mister Entertainer (Oct 7, 2009)

MarkC said:


> No, some chaps have asses in them. Particularly if they've been drinking...


Appropriate joke is appropriate.


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## Boom (Mar 16, 2008)

I have a fleece zippered hoodie..... I use to smoke outside or in the garage


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

a not too expensive tweed sports jacket, a dam fine thing for a pipe smoker as long as you don't mind looking like your dad!


----------



## paracite (Jan 8, 2010)

Currently I'm wearing my regular jackets out to smoke because it's cool I don't have much choice. As long as I smoke Stanwell Melange it actually leaves a very pleasant smell on my clothes and my girlfriend loves it, because it tastes like this Danish candy that she grew up eating in Denmark (Dancing Larvae). It's not fun or healthy to having my girlfriend yelling at me for smoking Carter Hall to break in my pipe... haha


----------



## Rascal (Jan 29, 2010)

MarkC said:


> Why would you smoke a tire in a pipe?


Maybe it is an old tire that has a crack.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

[No message]


----------



## cactusboy33 (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow, this thread has had a sudden resurge. I have now taken to wearing my hooded reefer jacket as well as the hoody, the wind, cold and rain are making this fine hobby a bit harder to pursue. 

Plus the tobacco smell on the coat makes it more macho than it already is.


----------



## cactusboy33 (Sep 25, 2009)

MarkC said:


> Why would you smoke a tire in a pipe?


I only just got that, this really has been a slow week.

However, I don't know about tyres but there was a spate of people setting fire to wheelie bins round here a while ago. Seems some of the many chemicals emitted from the burning rubbish receptacle gave the delinquents a high. Who knew? and more importantly how did they find that out?


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

It gets cold enough here in Northern California and I like my 11pm bowl a lot so I spend a good 40 minutes outside. I wear a sorta thin North Face Jacket, my SJ Sharks Toque on my head, a scarf and a few socks in boots.
Thats the winter gear.

Spring and Summer
Whatever. Shorts and what not.

Basically, I have no 'attire' and just wear whatever the weather dictates.


----------



## Revelation (Nov 11, 2009)

if its cold ill wear my pea coat and if its really cold a scarf all i need is to me 50 years older and a white beard and ill be set


----------

